# Seminare und Workshops zur Anwendung von DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und Sistema



## Safety (17 September 2017)

Wir bieten Inhouse Seminare / Workshops zur Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und Sistema:
Folgende Seminar- Workshops werden von uns empfohlen wir gehen aber auf gerne auf Kundenwünsche ein. 
*Ablauf dreitägiges Seminar / Workshop DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 mit allen Neuerungen aus 2015*
*Tag 1 Theorie:*


Von der Risikobeurteilung zur Sicherheitsfunktion
Die Sicherheitsfunktion
Normen zur funktionale Sicherheit
Anwendungsbereich und Iterativer Prozess / Ablaufdiagramm DIN EN ISO 13849-1
Definition Performance Level PFH[SUB]D[/SUB]
Erforderlicher Performance Level DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Anhang A
Verfahren zur Ermittlung der Performance Level
Die Kategorien der DIN EN ISO 13849-1
MTTF[SUB]D[/SUB], B10, B10[SUB]D[/SUB], T10[SUB]D[/SUB]
Diagnosedeckungsgrad und durchschnittlicher Diagnosedeckungsgrad
CCF
Neues Verfahren Abschnitt 4.5.5 DIN EN ISO 13849-1
Systematische Ausfälle
Überlappende Gefährdungen
Blockdiagramm
Sistema
Identifizieren von Sicherheitsfunktionen
Einfaches Beispiel einer Sicherheitsfunktion
Validierung nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2
 
*Tag 2 Praxis Workshop mit der IFA Software Sistema:*
Jeder Teilnehmer benötigt einen Laptop / Computer mit der neusten Version der Sistema Software. Es müssen mindestens eine Woche vor dem Seminar die Beispielsicherheitsfunktionen und Schaltplänen, Elektro, Pneumatik, Hydraulik zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Weiterhin müssen die sicherheitstechnischen Kennwerte der verwendeten Komponenten vorhanden sein.


Vorstellung der Software Sistema
Eingabe von einfachen Sicherheitsfunktionen
Erarbeitung von Blockdiagrammen aus vorhandenen Schaltplänen
Erarbeitung von Datenquellen zu den Kennwerten der funktionalen Sicherheit
Eingabe der Sicherheitsfunktionen in Sistema
Besprechung von Spezialthemen
 


*Tag 3 Workshop SRASW:*


Vorgaben der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 zur SRASW
Software in der Sicherheitstechnik
Sprachbereiche sicherheitsgerichteter Software
Anforderungen an die Erstellung von SRASW
SRASW und Nicht-SRASW in einer Komponente
Vereinfachtes V-Modell zur Erstellung von SRASW
Validierung der SRP/CS nach DIN EN ISO 13849-2
Anforderungen an die Softwarespezifikation
Sicherheitsfunktionen, die durch die Software zu realisieren sind
System – und Moduldesign
Entwicklung von SRASW: Funktionsbausteine
Codierung / Programmierung
Verifikation durch Kontroll- und Datenflussanalyse
Verifikation, Test und Validierung
Integrationstests: Ein- / Ausgangs – Test
Integrationstests: Funktionsprüfung
Verifikation und Validierung
Änderungen und Modifikationen
Diskussion und Erarbeitung von Vorgehensweisen
Wir bieten auch weitere Seminare zur Anwendung von harmonistren Normen, Risikobeurteilung und Maschinenrichtlinie an.
Eine Übersicht finden Sie hier:
http://deutschmann-safety.de/


----------



## Safety (4 März 2018)

Termin zu Inhouseseminaren und Workshops wieder ab Mai 2018 möglich.

  Wenn Sie Interesse haben erstellen wir Ihnen gerne ein Angebot.


----------



## testor (19 März 2018)

Hallo,
wird das Seminar noch mit dem 3. Tag angeboten? Auf Ihrer Homepage finde ich das Programm inklusive Tag 3 nicht.
FG


----------



## Safety (19 März 2018)

Hallo testor,
  ja wir bieten alle drei Tag zusammen oder auch einzeln je nach Wissenstand an.
  Muss mal auf meiner Homepage nachsehen warum da nur noch die zwei Tage aufgeführt sind.


----------



## Safety (30 Juni 2018)

Termine zu Inhouseseminaren und Workshops wieder ab September 2018 möglich.

Wenn Sie Interesse haben erstellen wir Ihnen gerne ein Angebot.
Weitere Seminare und Dienstleistungen unter:
www.deutschmann-safety.de


----------



## Safety (1 Dezember 2018)

Termine zu Inhouseseminaren und Workshops wieder ab Februar 2019 möglich.

Wenn Sie Interesse haben erstellen wir Ihnen gerne ein Angebot.
Weitere Seminare und Dienstleistungen unter:
www.deutschmann-safety.de


----------



## Safety (16 Februar 2019)

Termine zu Inhouseseminaren und Workshops wieder ab Mitte April 2019 möglich.

Wenn Sie Interesse haben erstellen wir Ihnen gerne ein Angebot.
Weitere Seminare und Dienstleistungen unter:
www.deutschmann-safety.de


----------



## Safety (29 Juni 2019)

Termine zu Inhouseseminaren und Workshops wieder ab August 2019 möglich.

Wenn Sie Interesse haben erstellen wir Ihnen gerne ein Angebot.
Weitere Seminare und Dienstleistungen unter:
www.deutschmann-safety.de


----------



## Safety (10 November 2019)

Termine zu Inhouseseminaren und Workshops wieder ab Februar 2020 möglich.

Wenn Sie Interesse haben erstellen wir Ihnen gerne ein Angebot.
Weitere Seminare und Dienstleistungen unter:
www.deutschmann-safety.de


----------

